# T2 Thyroid Supplementation?



## AC398 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Thyrocuts 2? (T2 Thyroid Supplement)*

I want to reduce my body fat % by around 10% and I heard that a T2 (diiodothyronine) supplement is highly effective for burning fat.  I'm specifically looking into Thyrocuts 2 by San Nutrition but any information at all about how effective T2 is would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ZECH (Aug 6, 2003)

If you don't watch your diet, no supplement will help reduce bodyfat.


----------



## AC398 (Aug 6, 2003)

Ya, I know i need to diet that's why I am going to be eating a total of 800 calories (the company reccomends strict dieting).  But i want to know what results other people have gotten so i know what to expect.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 6, 2003)

Well that won't work either!! Your body will shut down all fat burning on that low of calories! For some bodybuilders strict dieting can mean 3000-5000 calories. Calories don't mean everything! It's what you eat that counts. And eating 6 small meals a day with the correct foods will make the difference.


----------



## AC398 (Aug 6, 2003)

Alright, thats something interesting i definitely didn't know before.  But have you actually used a T2 supplement or at least know if they work


----------



## ZECH (Aug 6, 2003)

Never tried T2, but have used others before. I suggest that you post an example of your diet in Nutrition thread and get it to where it needs to be first. With a good and consistant diet, along with a good workout program, you may not need fat burners.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> If you don't watch your diet, no supplement will help reduce bodyfat.



Almost true   The ignitor for TnT will shed fat on high carb diets, it actually works best that way - but yes its deadly! Being an ignitor for TnT it is also explosive, sounds like a blast doesn't it.

I have heard of T3 and T4 but never T2? Strict dieting sure, starvation no. If you use large amounts of thyroid medications you can lose muscle, but generally if you are carefull with it you will just be mildly carb depleted and flat looking, but not lose real muscle. If you starve yourself though your going to lose everything.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by AC398 *_
> Ya, I know i need to diet that's why I am going to be eating a total of 800 calories (the company reccomends strict dieting).  But i want to know what results other people have gotten so i know what to expect.


*That doesnt sound too good dawg.At 800 calories, u wouldn't be able to operate.Mentally you would be worn down.Physically, you would feel like crap. Try a 2000 calorie diet for cutting.*


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2003)

Try going 300-500 calories below maintenance on a clean diet.


----------



## LAM (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> If you don't watch your diet, no supplement will help reduce bodyfat.



800 cals is fine if you are 6 years old.

for an athletic adult to go on a 800 cal/day diet at best you will lose a ton of LBM and about zero body fat.


----------



## AC398 (Aug 6, 2003)

ok, ok i realize i need to eat more than 800 calories, i got that.  But does anybody know if T2 supplements are effective?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2003)

What in the world is it, is it a legal supplement over the counter? I have only heard of T3 and T4.


----------



## AC398 (Aug 6, 2003)

T2 is also called diiodothyronine. You can probably tell by the name but its supposed to be very similar to T3, the difference is one iodide less or something like that.  But its supposed to be a more effective fat burner and also safer as they say it's less likely to slow down your thyroid after you stop using it.  Heres a link to an article about T2 by the company who makes it - 

http://sann.net/qandjuly2001.html


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2003)

Gotcha, a legal supplement.


----------



## AC398 (Aug 6, 2003)

ok i know when i posted that i was planning on eating only 800 calories per day everybody said it was too low, what amount of calories per day do you guys suggest i eat.  The maufacturer says "Ideally it should be taken during strict dieting for best results.  For fastest fat burning to occur the body needs between 100-140 grams of carbs per day to maintain adequate thyroid levels. Greatly Exceeding your carb quota will slow down the fat burning process. "  
So how many calories should i eat per day if i can only have 100-140 carbs max while using Thyrocuts 2?
Heres the article if you want to read it- http://sann.net/qandjuly2001.html


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 6, 2003)

i already said durr try 2000


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2003)

WHAT ARE YOU EATING NOW use that as your guide, its that simple! Count it!


----------

